# Comic book/superhero A - Z



## Johnny Thunder

A - Atom, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Batman


----------



## Spooky1

C - Captain America


----------



## Northrad

Daredevil


----------



## bourno

Electra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Firestorm


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Green Hornet


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Human Bomb


----------



## Spooky1

I - Mr. Incredible (Reed Richards)


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Joker (a villain rather than a hero - maybe he won't count for this)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- Karate kid


----------



## bourno

L - Lone Gunmen


----------



## Spooky1

M - Captain Marvel


----------



## bourno

N - Nightwing


----------



## Spooky1

O - Dr. Occult


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Poison Ivy


----------



## Bone Dancer

Q - Quick Silver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Red Bee, The


----------



## Spooky1

S - Superman!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Tarantula


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underdog


----------



## Tater1970

U- Underdog


----------



## bourno

V - Venom


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

W-Wolverine


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Men (lumping the whole group together)


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Youngblood (Another heroes group)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zenith


----------



## Spooky1

A - Ash (They've made Bruce Campbell into a comicbook hero)


----------



## bourno

B - Bumblebee


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Doll Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Elektra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Freedom Fighters, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Green Hornet


----------



## kprimm

*hero*

Hank pym...AKA antman
or 
human fly from spider man


----------



## bourno

I - Incredible Hulk


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jack-in-the-Box (Astro City)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kid Eternity


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lone Ranger


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Miss Martian


----------



## Spooky1

N - New Mutants


----------



## bourno

O - Omega Men


----------



## Monk

K - Kim Possible


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Lightning Lad


----------



## Don Givens

M- Mighty Mouse


----------



## Don Givens

N- Nerve Girl ( she nags and irritates criminals in a high screechy voice until they can't take it anymore and turn themselves into local law inforcement)


----------



## Don Givens

Overly Sensitive Man - Even though he's stronger than Superman and faster than The Flash most of you probably nerver heard of him because he went into seclusion due to the verbal abuse dished out by his enemies.


----------



## Don Givens

Politcally Correct Person - Formerly a side kick to Overly Sensitive Man now goes it alone fighting crime in a manner that is sensitive to the feelings and needs of others.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Plastic Man


----------



## Don Givens

The Queer. Operates from his fabulously decorated studio apartment that he shares with his "friend" Rico. The Queer is faster than a Times Square Hustler on speed, more powerful than a bull **** on steroids, and able to skip over tall buildings in a single sashay.


----------



## Don Givens

Rasta Man - Tells crooks to stop their wicked ways and smoke some Ganja mon.


----------



## Don Givens

Stupid A - Interupts crooks while they are commiting a crime. He is such an idiot criminals will start tauting and pushing him around. This provides regular law enforcement valuable time to arrive on the scene and make the arrest. Has been given the key to numerous cities but can't find a single one.


----------



## Don Givens

Turd Man - He might stink but he gets the job done.


----------



## Don Givens

The Unwanted - Always seems to show up at the most inopertune times. Feared and hated by law enforcement and criminals alike.


----------



## Don Givens

V Girl - Uses her secret weapon to drain the will of male criminals and turn their brains to mush.


----------



## Bone Dancer

:lolkin:


----------



## Don Givens

Weak Man - so frail & pathetic that common citizens can't stand to see him fighting crime alone so they rally to his cause.


----------



## Don Givens

XRay Vision Man - Since his arrival on the scene, theft in women's locker rooms is down 100%


----------



## Don Givens

Yeast Infector - V Girl's arch nemesis


----------



## Don Givens

Zero Effect - Trys hard to fight crime without any significant results.


----------



## Don Givens

Anal Retentive Man - Has a very methodic and particular way of fighting crime that just makes you want to smash his face in.


----------



## Don Givens

The Bastard - Abandoned as a child and left on the door step of a mean miser by his father and future arch enemy, The Prick


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, Don, have you got time on your hands or what?


----------



## Don Givens

The Clap - another villain in the V Girl series


----------



## Don Givens

Dyslexia - When her reading tutor was accidently gunned down in a drive by shootung, she vowed to spend the rest of her life fighting - live


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow - not sure where to start on the game.

I'll go with 

A - Ant - Man


----------



## bourno

B - Black Canary


----------



## Don Givens

Oops. Guess I got a little carried away there. I didn't mean to be rude. 

I should have started a new thread titled Make Up your Own Super Hero.

Ok we're on C so how bout we go w/ - Cadaver Man .... just kidding


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don Givens said:


> I should have started a new thread titled Make Up your Own Super Hero.


I had the same thought - it would be an amusing thread - go for it!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

C - Captain Midnight

A separate thread for made up heroes or villains sounds great. Go for it Don.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dark Phoenix


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Elongated Man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Firestorm


----------



## bourno

G - Godzilla


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hellboy


----------



## bourno

I - Iceman


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

J - Judge Dread


----------



## bourno

K - KingPin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Living Laser, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Man Eating Cow (a character from the Tick comics)


----------



## Spooky1

What's with all the villains? We're talking Heroes here. 

N - Nova


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

O-optumus prime


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Phantom Lady


----------



## bourno

Q - Qui-Gon Jinn


----------



## bourno

R - Raydeen (from my favorite old Shogun Warriors comic)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Sandman


----------



## bourno

T - Thing


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

U- ultron


----------



## bourno

V - Velma (super sleuth powers)


----------



## bourno

W - Wanda (Scarlet Witch)


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - the X Men


----------



## Monk

Y - young Indiana Jones


----------



## bourno

Z - Zatanna


----------



## randy2084

A - Ant-Man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Batwoman


----------



## Monk

C - Captain America


----------



## bourno

D - Danguard Ace (shogun warriors)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

E - Etrigan the Demon (Sometimes he's a hero)


----------



## bourno

F - Firestar


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

G- Green Lantern


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hulk


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Invisible Hood, The


----------



## bourno

J - Jean Grey


----------



## Draik41895

K-kane


----------



## bourno

L - Lady Death


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Manhunter


----------



## Monk

N - Nightcrawler


----------



## bourno

O - Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P- powerpuffgirls


----------



## bourno

Q - QuickSilver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Red Torpedo, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Superman (yes!!! I got an easy one!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Teen Titans, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Ultraman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vigilante, The


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonderman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xs


----------



## bourno

Y - Yoda


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zodiac


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Aquaman


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Batman (another easy one)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Captain Comet


----------



## bourno

D - Dudley DoRight


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - E-Man


----------



## Monk

F - Flash


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Green Hornet


----------



## Monk

H - Hawkman


----------



## bourno

I - Ihroe


----------



## Spooky1

J - Justice League of America


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kid Flash


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

L -The Lone Ranger


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Man-Thing


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

N-Nightwing


----------



## bourno

O - Omega Sentinel


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Phantom Lady


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Q - Quicksilver


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rogue


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S- superman


----------



## bourno

T - Terra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unus the Untouchable


----------



## Monk

V - Voltron


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Wonder Girl


----------



## Monk

X - Xmen


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Yellowjacket


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zorro


----------



## Monk

A - aquaman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Black Lightening


----------



## bourno

C - Crimson Fox


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dan the Dyna Mite


----------



## Monk

E - Electra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Flamebird


----------



## Monk

G - Godzilla


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

H - the Hulk


----------



## Monk

I - Incredibles


----------



## bourno

J - Jek Porkins


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

K - Kid Flash


----------



## Monk

L - Lone Ranger


----------



## bourno

M- Morph


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

N - Nightwing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Obsidian


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

P - The Phantom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Question, The


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

R - Raven


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Starman


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

T - Tank Girl


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

U - Underdog


----------



## Rahnefan

V - Vanguard


----------



## Rahnefan

W - Wolfsbane!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X - Professor X


----------



## rottincorps

The young yellow Yakman


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Z - Zatanna


----------



## Spooky1

A - Atom


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Batman


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

C - Clobberella


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

D - Doomsday


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Elongated Man


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

F - Feral


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electra


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(I did F above....)

G - Green Arrow


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Human Bomb


----------



## Kaoru

Sorry...editing this...

I-Ironman


----------



## randy2084

*I am the Law!*

J - Judge Dredd


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kid Devil


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

L - Lion-O


----------



## randy2084

M - Mighty Mouse


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

N - Nocturne


----------



## Monk

O - Optimus Prime


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Phantom Lady


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Q - Queen Hippolyta


----------



## Monk

R - Rocketman


----------



## Spooky1

S - Spiderwoman


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

T - Triplicate Girl


----------



## Kaoru

U-Underdog


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vigilante, The


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

W - White Witch, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Men


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Y - Yellow Claw


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zatara


----------



## traditionprincess

A-Astro Boy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blue Diamond


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

C - Callisto


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dr. Midnite


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Grey Ghost, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hawkman


----------



## Spooky1

I - (Mr.) Incredible


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Joker's Daughter


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kid Devil


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lorna, The Jungle Queen


----------



## scareme

M-Mighty Mouse


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nightwing


----------



## scareme

O-Omi


----------



## Goblin

P-Professor Xavier


----------



## scareme

Q-Queen Bee


----------



## Spooky1

R - Reed Richards


----------



## scareme

S-Spiderman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Tarantula


----------



## scareme

U-Underdog


----------



## bourno

V - Vartu


----------



## scareme

W-Wonder Girl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yankee Girl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zoom


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aquaman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Bat Lash


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain America


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dr. Mid-Nite


----------



## Goblin

E-Element Lad


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Firebrand


----------



## The Creepster

G - Green Arrow


----------



## Goblin

H-Hawkeye


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Invisible Hood


----------



## Bone To Pick

J - Jean Grey


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - King Faraday


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Mr. Terrific


----------



## Goblin

N-Namor


----------



## The Creepster

O - Omega Men


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantom Girl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Question, The


----------



## Goblin

R-Robin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Starman


----------



## Goblin

T-Thunderbolts, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Uncle Sam


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vampiro


----------



## Goblin

W-Watcher, The


----------



## The Creepster

X - Xemnu the Titan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Yellowjacket


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zahnmorder


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Aquaman


----------



## The Creepster

B - Ba'al


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain America


----------



## The Creepster

D - D'Chel the Deceptor


----------



## Goblin

E-Eternals, The


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fandral the Dashing


----------



## Goblin

G-Giant Man


----------



## The Creepster

H - h.a.m.m.e.r.


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Girl


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jack O'Lantern


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingpin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Liberty Belle


----------



## Goblin

M-Mandarin, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nuklon


----------



## Goblin

O-Omnivac


----------



## The Creepster

P - Paingloss


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## The Creepster

R - Radial


----------



## Goblin

S-Superman


----------



## The Creepster

T - Tagon


----------



## Goblin

U-Union Jack


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vanadium


----------



## Goblin

W-Warlock


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xero


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Yandroth


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zemo


----------



## The Creepster

A - a.r.m.o.r.


----------



## Goblin

B-Bastion


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Captain Marvel, Jr.


----------



## Goblin

D-Daredevil


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - E-Man


----------



## Goblin

F-Fantastic Four


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Green Arrow


----------



## Goblin

H-Hawkman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Isis


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackpot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kickers, Inc.


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Martian Manhunter


----------



## Goblin

N-New Avengers


----------



## The Creepster

O - Oak


----------



## Goblin

P-Plastic Man


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Q'Wake


----------



## Goblin

R-Robin


----------



## The Creepster

S - Sabbac


----------



## Spooky1

T - (The) Thing


----------



## Goblin

U-Uncanny X-Men


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vanisher


----------



## Goblin

W-Watcher, The


----------



## The Creepster

X - X-Ray


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Avengers


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Z'Nox


----------



## Goblin

A-American Eagle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Black Terror


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain Atom


----------



## Spooky1

D - The Defenders


----------



## Goblin

E-Element Lad


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Firebrand


----------



## Goblin

G-Goliath


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hawk


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Girl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jesse Quick


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingpin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Live Wire


----------



## Goblin

M-Magneto


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Neon the Unknown


----------



## Goblin

O-Orion


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Power Girl


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Red Inferno


----------



## Goblin

S-Supergirl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - tnt


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underdog


----------



## Goblin

V-Vixen


----------



## The Creepster

W - Walkman


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Young Justice


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zadkiel


----------



## Goblin

A-Avenger, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Batwoman


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Captain America


----------



## Goblin

D-Daredevil


----------



## The Creepster

E - Earthshaker


----------



## Goblin

F-Fantastic Four


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Green Lama


----------



## Goblin

H-Hercules


----------



## The Creepster

I - Ice Worm


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackpot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kid Eternity


----------



## Goblin

L-Legion of Super-Heroes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Mr. Terrific


----------



## Goblin

N-Namor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Osiris


----------



## Goblin

P-Peter Parker


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Quisp


----------



## Spooky1

R - Reed Richards


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Spiderman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Tarantula


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underdog


----------



## Goblin

V-Valkrye


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonderman


----------



## Goblin

X-X Force


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Y The Last Man


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zemo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Atom, The


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blue Beetle


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cat Woman


----------



## Goblin

D-Darkhawk


----------



## Spooky1

E - Elastigirl


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Flash, The


----------



## Goblin

G-Galactus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Human Target


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Woman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jester, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killinger, Dr (a character on The Venture Brothers)


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M -Man-Thing


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nova


----------



## Goblin

O-Omega Red


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Phantom Lady


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Red Bee, The


----------



## Spooky1

S - Spectre, The


----------



## Goblin

T-Thunderbolts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Ultraa


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampirella


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolf By Night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - xs


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Avengers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zatara


----------



## Goblin

A-Aquaman


----------



## creep factor

B - Beast


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain America


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dr. Midnite


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Elastigirl


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fantastic Four


----------



## Goblin

G-Galactus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hawkgirl


----------



## Goblin

I-Invaders, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jester, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kid Devil


----------



## Spooky1

L - Longshot


----------



## Goblin

M-Medusa


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Neon the Unknown


----------



## Spooky1

O - Omac


----------



## Goblin

P-Peter Parker


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Quicksilver


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Robin


----------



## Spooky1

S - Supergirl


----------



## Goblin

T-The Thing


----------



## PirateLady

U-Ulgen


----------



## Goblin

V-Valkyre, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Wonder Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Men


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Avengers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zatanna


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Atom, The


----------



## Spooky1

B - Black Panther


----------



## morgan8586

C- Captain America


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dakimh the Enchanter (Dakimh)


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Elektra


----------



## Goblin

F-Fantastic Four


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Green Hornet


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hulk


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Kid


----------



## Rahnefan

J - Jack of Hearts


----------



## Goblin

L-Legion of Super-Heroes


----------



## Rahnefan

Dude what about K? K gets no love?

K - King Kull


----------



## Goblin

M-Magneto


----------



## Rahnefan

N - Nightcrawler


----------



## Goblin

O-Orion


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Phantom


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Ragman


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Superman!


----------



## Spooky1

T - Teen Titans


----------



## Goblin

U-Union Jack


----------



## jaege

V-Vision


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wonder Woman


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-Factor


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Avengers


----------



## Jaybo

Z-Zatanna


----------



## Goblin

A-Avengers, The


----------



## PirateLady

Black Canary


----------



## Goblin

C-Catwoman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dr. Fate


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electra


----------



## Goblin

F-Fantastic Four


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Green Lantern


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hercules


----------



## Goblin

I-Iceman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jocasta


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kid Eternity


----------



## Goblin

L-Legion of Super-heroes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Mr. America


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nightwing


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

O - Orgasmo!


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantom from Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Quasar


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rocketeer


----------



## Goblin

S-Spider-Man


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

T-Thor


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

U - Union Jack


----------



## Goblin

V-Vixen


----------



## scareme

W-Wonder Woman


----------



## Ramonadona

X-men...does that count?


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Avengers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zatara


----------



## Spooky1

A - American Maid


----------



## Goblin

B-Blue Beetle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Commander Steel


----------



## Goblin

D-Defenders, The


----------



## Spooky1

E - Elementals


----------



## Goblin

F-Fantastic Four


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Ghost Rider


----------



## Spooky1

H - Human Torch


----------



## Goblin

I-Iceman


----------



## awokennightmare

J-Judge Dredd


----------



## scareme

K-Killer Clowns From Outer Space


----------



## awokennightmare

L-Legion of Super-heroes


----------



## scareme

M-Mantis Man


----------



## awokennightmare

N-Nitro


----------



## Goblin

O-Outsiders, The


----------



## scareme

P-Popeye


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## highbury

R - Rorschach


----------



## Goblin

S-Superman


----------



## morgan8586

T-Thor


----------



## Goblin

U-Union Jack


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Venom


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolf by Night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X-Factor


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Avengers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zod


----------



## crazy xmas

A- Aquaman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Black Canary


----------



## Goblin

C-Catwoman


----------



## crazy xmas

D- Dr. Midnite


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Elongated Man


----------



## Goblin

F-Flash, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Green Lantern


----------



## Goblin

H-Hawkeye


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Icicle


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Juggernaut


----------



## Goblin

L-Legion of Super-Heroes


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Man Eating Cow (a character from the Tick comics)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nighthawk


----------



## Goblin

O-Orion


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Phantom, The


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Q-Quick Silver


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Robin


----------



## Goblin

S-Spectre, The


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

U-Underdog


----------



## Goblin

V-Valkryie, The


----------



## kauldron

W - War Machine


----------



## Goblin

X-X Force


----------



## kauldron

Z-Zawadi


----------



## Goblin

A-Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## highbury

B - Blue Falcon


----------



## kauldron

C - Captain America


----------



## Goblin

D-Doom 2099


----------



## kauldron

E - Electra


----------



## Goblin

F-Fearless Five


----------



## ATLfun

G- Galactus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Human Bomb


----------



## ATLfun

I- Invisible Woman. Iron Man just seemed beneath me.


----------



## Spooky1

J - Justice League


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - King Kull


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Light Lass


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Magneto


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nightwing


----------



## Goblin

O-Orion


----------



## Spooky1

P - Peter Parker


----------



## scareme

Q-Quentin Tarrinteno


----------



## Spooky1

R - Reed Richards


----------



## scareme

S-Starman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - tnt


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underdog


----------



## scareme

V-Vulture


----------



## Goblin

W-Warlock


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - xs


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Avengers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zod


----------



## Spooky1

A - Antman


----------



## Goblin

B-Blastarr


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Cyborg


----------



## Goblin

D-DarkDevil


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Egghead


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Flash, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Green Arrow


----------



## Goblin

H-Harley Quinn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Invisible Hood


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jack of Hearts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - King, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lobo


----------



## Goblin

M-Magneto


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Night Nurse


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Omega Red


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantom Zone


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Quasar


----------



## Goblin

R-Rose and Thorn


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Spawn


----------



## Goblin

T-The Titanium Man


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Underdog


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vision, The


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonderman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xorn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Y The Last Man


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zemo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Atom Smasher


----------



## Goblin

B-Black Bolt


----------



## Iniquity

C - Colossus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Doll Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Elementals


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Firebrand


----------



## Goblin

H-Hercules


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Invisible Woman


----------



## Goblin

J-Justice League


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kid Eternity


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Liberty Belle


----------



## Goblin

M-Magneto


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nitro


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Obsidian


----------



## Goblin

P-Peter Parker


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Question, The


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Robin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Son of Satan


----------



## Goblin

T-The Thunderbolts


----------



## Monk

U - Underdog


----------



## Spooky1

V - (The) Vision


----------



## Bone Dancer

W- the Wasp (Ant mans female partner)


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Men


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Young Allies, The


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zemo


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aquaman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Batwoman


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain Marvel


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Daredevil


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - E-Man


----------



## Goblin

F-Fantastic Four


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Goliath


----------



## scareme

H-Hercules


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Invisible Woman


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Jean Grey


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - Marvel Girl


----------



## Goblin

N-Nova


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Onyx


----------



## Goblin

P-Phoenix


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Quake


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Red Torpedo


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Star-Lord


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Thor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Uatu The Watcher


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vulcan


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wolverine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yoda


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zuras


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Ant Man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Black Goliath


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Captain America


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Deathstroke


----------



## Goblin

E-Evil Ernie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Firestorm


----------



## Goblin

G=Galactus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hoppy the Marvel Bunny


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - Invisible Kid


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Justice League


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Kaine Parker


----------



## Goblin

L-Living Laser, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - Mantis


----------



## Goblin

N-Nomad


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Omega Sentinel


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantom Eagle


----------



## Johnnylee

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Red Torpedo, The


----------



## Johnnylee

S - Superman


----------



## Goblin

T-Thor


----------



## Goblin

V-Vision, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

W - Warrior Woman


----------

